
A Big Result On Graph Isomorphism - lukasLansky
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2015/11/04/a-big-result-on-graph-isomorphism/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505231)

Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10506476)

------
chippy
This was also excitedly mentioned on BBC Radio 4 this morning.

